# 28x10.5x12 28x12.5x12 laws on stock



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

will these tire fit on stock rims and are there any clearance issues..found a set of outlaws these dimensions with 3/4 tread for around 200 wondering if it will be worth it..also how do laws ride on trails?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Theres a really good chance the rear are going to rub the gas tank if you are talking about a brute force... I mean, you didnt mention what they are going on so............

Your gonna need spacers.


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

sorry I did mean on a brute force...how much of a spacer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

at least an inch, inch & a 1/2 maybe.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

turn the rear rims backwards


----------



## lylevivian (Mar 4, 2011)

If you only paid $200 for the tires, might as well buy some cool aftermarket rims to go with it.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^agreed


----------

